# Multiple Keyboards



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a 'slight' issue.

Now that I'm in the winding down stage of my 2-story addition, I'm getting to work on the fun stuff. Of late, it's the family room and associated electronics gear.

New 55" LED TV is up. HTPC is in operation. Just added the Xbox One Kinect

I have an RF keyboard for the HTPC.....but as anyone knows, trying to use some of the advanced features of the Xbox without a kbd is a real PIA.

The TV would also benefit from a kbd when using Hulu or other streaming feature.

I don't want 3 kbd's.

Anyone know of a kbd that has 3 RF USB dongles that will use one kbd?
__________________


----------

